# Wysong epigen



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I just started feeding my dog wysong epigen, and I wanted to see what others think and if anyone else uses it. It is 60% meat. Here's more detailed info on it: http://www.wysong.net/products/epigen.php


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I fed my JRT Wysong Synorgon years ago. His coat became so so soft! He is gone now and I moved across country to a place that has never heard of the Wysong brand. :-( If I ever move back I will definitely buy nothing BUT Wysong for my dogs and cats, it's great stuff!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I fed my JRT Wysong Synorgon years ago. His coat became so so soft! He is gone now and I moved across country to a place that has never heard of the Wysong brand. :-( If I ever move back I will definitely buy nothing BUT Wysong for my dogs and cats, it's great stuff!


Thanks  I'm glad to know I'm feeding my dog good stuff 
Sorry your dog is no longer with you


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

My ferrets get Wysong Ferret Epigen 90 starch free kibble. I really like it!

A few of the Wysong products are less than satisfactory IMO (vegan cat food, really?) but they do make some outstanding products.


----------

